

Ask HN: Review my application : Tickmarkt.com - didigogo

Hello Everyone,<p>I posted this application about 6 months ago and got a great response. Well it's back with many of the questions/changes/problems you had with the application.<p>Introducing Tickmarkt, Tickmarkt is a website where you can create/share/explore backtesters and screeners. You are able to create screeners and backtesters in javascript and consume our easy to use api's to screen out stocks and figure out what stock trading technique works best (profitable) for you. let me know what you think I love this site like a child :)<p>The Site:<p><pre><code>    http://www.tickmarkt.com
</code></pre>
The blog:<p><pre><code>    http://blog.tickmarkt.com
</code></pre>
Applications:<p><pre><code>    http://www.tickmarkt.com/app/directory/all
</code></pre>
Example Screeners<p><pre><code>    http://www.tickmarkt.com/forum/thread/6

    http://www.tickmarkt.com/forum/thread/7
</code></pre>
Example Backtesters:<p><pre><code>    http://tickmarkt.com/forum/thread/9
</code></pre>
Documentation Screener:<p><pre><code>    http://www.tickmarkt.com/app/documentation/screener
</code></pre>
Documentation Backtester:<p><pre><code>    http://www.tickmarkt.com/app/documentation/backtester</code></pre>
======
smallhadron
"see how your trades would of preformed in the real world"

should be

"see how your trades would have performed in the real world"

